# Miscarriage and Nightshifts



## want2be (Mar 13, 2005)

Hi 

Can i just ask, whether you no anything about the link between working nightshift and increased risk of miscarriage. I am 11 weeks + pregnant and have been of work for the last 6 weeks, but i am now going back to work and as i work as a nurse on a very heavy and busy ward it was felt it would be better to do nightshift as it is not as heavy. I am extremely worried this may pose a risk to my bump after being told it can increase risks of miscarriage.

Many thanks for your time

Luv Want2be x x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I don't know any facts about links between miscarriage and night shifts, but your manager should have done a risk assessment of you and your workload. Also give human resources a ring an see if they have a policy regarding certain shifts and pregnancy,

Sorry I can't help more,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

